# Dyna's foal watch



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

sssmith said:


> _Posted via Mobile Device_


She doesn't look ready yet, to me. Looks like she needs to drop more and get the foal more in position. Be interesting to see what kind of bag she's built, my maiden's have never given me that much warning. LOL!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Oops, sorry!! That pic is from a couple months ago!! I forgot to say that. I will get new ones tomorrow!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Lol...so...which one is pregnant again? 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

The grulla mare. The sorrel us my stud... He's a little chunky ;-)
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here he is showing off... 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

It's been a hard winter around here and we've all put on a few pounds ;-)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Yay! Another foaling thread! Hope everything goes well.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DeliciousD (Feb 25, 2013)

Following


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's a few pics from today!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

A month ago I was honestly debating whether she was pregnant or not, she had been checked and verified, but she wasn't showing like my other mare that is a month behind her. I put her up in the stall and was going to take her and get her checked the next day, but that night when I fed her she absolutely 100% for sure had an alien moving and kicking in there, hard! She is hiding it very well, but since it's her first baby, I'm not concerned. She has really lost her ligaments around her tail head today. Her bag isn't changing at all from the last few days, but again, she is a maiden, she may bag up last minute. Idk how to put a color poll on here, I forgot. If someone can remind me I'd add one for fun!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Looking from the side, I'd say she has a while to go yet. BUT since she's maiden she can fool us all.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

Based on Chestnut + Grulla, unkown agouti for the sire, unknown silver for the sire and unknown red factor for the mare, heterozygous for dun, it came back: 

Offspring Color Probability 

18.75% -
Grullo

18.75% -
Black

18.75% -
Bay Dun

18.75% -
Bay

12.50% -
Red Dun

12.50% -
Chestnut


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I'm crossing my fingers for a grullo 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

So I have a barn camera on my girls. They can go out into a small run, but wind chills are going to get down to -5 tonight. Dynas bag is full and stayed full all day, Goldie, according to her ultrasound, is still a month off. I will get new pics tomorrow!


----------



## trainerunlimited (Jan 26, 2012)

Good luck! I hope you get a nice little grulla filly


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Well guys, here's a pic from today, u can't tell much because it's from the foaling stall camera.. But I will get ground pics today. She's held a bag all day. Hardly any resistance in her tail head... Which there are NO ligaments around... She's wearing me out. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

She's maiden right? When was her last breeding date?


----------



## rideverystride (Jul 19, 2013)

I'll be following this thread. Good luck .


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She is a maiden. Last cover I witnessed was March 24, 2013. My stud and mares live in the pasture together, for the most part, until my mares get close to foaling, then they're seperated. She never showed heat after this either.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

sssmith said:


> She is a maiden. Last cover I witnessed was March 24, 2013. My stud and mares live in the pasture together, for the most part, until my mares get close to foaling, then they're seperated. She never showed heat after this either.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Ok, well based on that she is 348 days in foal which is still well within the 'normal' range, especially for a maiden. She could go any day now. Do you have the foaling predictor kit? Or some water hardness strips? She doesn't look dropped enough yet to me, but being maiden she might never. Her bag is no help, again because she's maiden. LOL! She'll foal 10 mins after you're so exhausted you fall asleep on foal watch. :lol:


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I know that's right 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Gonna rain and get cold tonight, so my luck she'll have it at the worst time possible.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I don't have predictor kit. In a week I will wish I did I'm sure 😉
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Hard to tell from your pics, but I would agree with above that she doesn't look like she has "v'd" enough. However, just like what was mentioned, she is a maiden, so who knows! Hopefully everything goes your way and she waits for the storm to pass!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Bag is a little fuller... But no real changes today. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

It's hard to tell with the overhead shots, but she still looks like she's carrying side to side and the foal hasn't moved into position yet. These MARES!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I agree.. Her ligaments around her tail heAd have been relaxed for several weeks now, so I figured it would be "on time"... Hahaha jokes on me! Her dam was like a Holstein cow and her tail head started becoming prominent about a month before she foaled... I just don't know for sure what to expect from her because it's her first time, but looks like she's taking after mom.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

sssmith said:


> I agree.. Her ligaments around her tail heAd have been relaxed for several weeks now, so I figured it would be "on time"... Hahaha jokes on me! Her dam was like a Holstein cow and her tail head started becoming prominent about a month before she foaled... I just don't know for sure what to expect from her because it's her first time, but looks like she's taking after mom.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


If you're going to breed her again, I'd be making notes in a notebook somewhere, so you can see a pattern later.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Yes, I am. I actually have files on all my horses with every detail documented 😉 
This ones probably going to give me writers cramp!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

sssmith said:


> Yes, I am. I actually have files on all my horses with every detail documented 😉
> This ones probably going to give me writers cramp!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


LOL! I do that too, most folks look at me like I have 2 heads when I suggest a notebook for each horse. It's amazing what you can accumulate over time by writing down your observations.


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Lol, I'm the same way and I only have one horse to worry about! However, I think it's a good idea, not only for a reference for future foalings, but if something goes wrong and the vet wants more information, it's nice to be able to look back for clues that might have not been relevant at the time they were recorded, but mean something presently. 

How's Miss Dyna today?


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She is doing good, a little moody, and her nipples are fuller than yesterday, but now, my buckskin, whom was sonogramed at 20 days and who's due date is May 1st, is making a bigger bag than Dyna!! Both are maidens... So who knows!! I will post a pic of her a few weeks ago and get some recent ones too... She is by sixteen acres and AQHA as well. Has anyone here ever had the vet be 30 days or more off on the sonogram?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

On this mare the last breeding I witnessed was 3/28/2013... So I figured she was farther along when I took her for her ultrasound... I was surprised to see she was only 20 days. I was expecting her to be several months.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

The difference between 50 days and 20 days is pretty substantial. I suppose it's possible, though. If she's getting a bag now, I would say she's due sooner, but I'm not a breeding expert. Others might be able to pitch in more.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Today's Dyna pic 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And here's Goldie today... Her bag went down a lot this afternoon, so Dynas back in first place 😉

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

sssmith said:


> Today's Dyna pic
> 
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


In this pic, she looks like she's starting to drop and get in position.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I sure hope so. Tomorrow she will suck it back in place... Just to be mean
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

LOL! Probably.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Dynas made progress on her bag, but not much... 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

But on another note... Goldie is supposed to be due April 25th according to US, and it looks to me like she is going to go today! What do u guys think? Btw... Both maidens


Bad quality pic, but vulva is swollen and pooching out and gaping a little open at the edges. 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

*bump
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

These mares are confusing me!! Goldie finished her feed and Dyna did not. Dyna kept leaving her stall and going out into the paddock, tail raised, laying down and getting up... Both mares are extra sensitive and wanting to be close to me... Like touching me... Goldie's poop looks like cow manure now... Both mares bags are full.. And I'm TIRED!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

aw, sorry. They can be so frustrating. I hope you've have a healthy foal and easy delivery by now!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

No foals yet, but we are under a tornado watch now, so I've turned them out in the big pasture so they can move around if need be... I love spring and rain, but I hate tornados! Will keep u guys updated if we have babies soon!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

We have a grulla filly!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## danicelia24 (Jul 16, 2013)

Ohhh she's beautiful
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

Awe. Very cool!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank u!! I'm exhausted but will get more pics today and for everyone who's still waiting, here's some comparison pics I took yesterday afternoon. She foaled at 4:30 this morning. Luckily my foaling camera sent me an alert bc she pushed a good 30 minutes and was having a hard time passing the shoulders and she was getting wore out so I went out and pulled her... Were all 3 tired!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

And one more of my baby... 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SunnyDraco (Dec 8, 2011)

Congrats on your beautiful filly 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Ok... It's daylight... What color is she? 

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She's got the dun stripe and shoulder bars... Dark legs...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She may be a bay dun... 
Grullas are more black at birth I think... Any opinions?
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

She is looking bay dun. Hard to tell since it's not the best lighting.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She is very calm and friendly... Likes rubbins all over... Her little legs seem straight and black hooves all around...Very pleased with this filly!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

She is so tiny she walks right under momma... And Dyna is great with her and doesn't mind me imprinting, but is still protective and watchful. Very pleased with momma too 😊
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CLaPorte432 (Jan 3, 2012)

I'd say yep...99% sure she's bay dun.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congrats on your beautiful filly!


----------



## countryryder (Jan 27, 2012)

Gah,she's so cute!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thank you!! I'm so excited about her!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Here's my little baby girl today, she's doing great! 

And another with her auntie Goldie in the background... 


And on another note... Auntie Goldie is getting very close to foaling herself, we thought for sure she would go last night... All the signs and symptoms... I went out to check on her, she must have decided to suck it back in... Because this morning, nothing... But here's her pics from last night... 








Tonight... Bag was smaller, not much but a little, sides were fat again, and she was back to her old self, where last night she was SUPER sensitive. 

She's making me crazy 😖
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Cute filly, congrats!!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Our other mare Goldie foaled last night and we have a palomino stud colt!

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JetdecksComet (Jun 11, 2013)

Congrats, he's adorable!


----------



## dmari30 (Apr 27, 2014)

subbing for baby


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

Congratulations! He is so cute!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

I wuv u so much mom

_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## FrostedLilly (Nov 4, 2012)

What a cutie. Love his colour too.


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

We got lucky with palomino! I think we only had a 12% chance of getting one, and she pulled it off! Very happy with him.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## roanypony (Apr 5, 2012)

You had two absolutely gorgeous babies!! Congratulations!


----------



## sssmith (Apr 11, 2010)

Roanypony: thank u so much! I love them both!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

